# Windows Installer for Windows 7 64-bit



## mslocke15

Can anybody show me where to download this windows installer for a laptop that has Windows 7 -64 bit on it?


----------



## Wrench97

What Windows installer?

The Actual Windows 7 installation media or, this installer> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6f-60b6-4412-95b9-54d056d6f9f4&displaylang=en


----------



## mslocke15

Well whenever i try to uninstall or install something i get the error saying that the Windows Installer wasn;t installed correctly


----------



## Wrench97

Try starting the service and see if that fixes the problem

Click Start 
Right-click Computer, and then click Manage.
If you are prompted for an administrator password or for confirmation, type your password, or click Continue.
In the console tree, click Services and Applications, and then click Services.
In the details pane, right-click Windows Installer, and then click Start.


----------



## mslocke15

Just tried that and it's not started. So i tried to start it and i got "Windows could not start the Windows Installer service on Local Computer.
Error2: The system cannot find the file specified.


----------



## Wrench97

Try reinstalling the service from the link above.


----------



## mslocke15

They all tell me they are not applicable to my computer


----------



## Wrench97

Seems the Win 7 installer 5.0 is not available for down load yet, everything I've seen so far looks like a repair install of windows is need to repair it.


----------



## mslocke15

I'm thinking im just going to reload it. Messed around with it enough. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## MarkTSF

Hopefully that resolved your issue mslocke15 - I'm re-opening the thread in case others run into the same issue.

Mark


----------



## savealot3

This video helped a novice like me fix the windows installer problem for windows 7!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXiUWxMplFU&t=324s:dance:


----------

